# 1z Anti-Insekt Pre-Cleaner - mini review



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

This product gets mentioned regularly as a treatment for bugs and insects on your car at this time of year, so last week I thought I'd get some for the first time... Its £5.95 for a 500ml spray bottle like this










I used it today on the MG, as it had been for several lengthy runs through the countryside and the front end was an insect graveyard. The vcar is wearing Zym Vintage, which is probably THE best cleaning LSP I have ever used, but even so, the splats left by the impacts still took a bit of shifting at times.

I sprayed the 1z pre-treatment liberally over the affected area. It has a foaming trigger spray so gives good coverage, which is handy with the car having old fashioned chrome bumpers, slatted grills, spotlights etc. I left it a few minutes as per the instructions while I ONR'd the wings and then washed the bonnet and front end. The 1z stuff did a SUPERB job! The insect bodies had turned to mush and just wiped instantly away and all the splat marks came off like a light road film :thumb: The only downside to this stuff is the smell - like a hospital ward smell  but if it continues to work as well as this then I really dont care. It didnt appear to impact the wax at all as it continued to bead and sheet as well as ever, but I have no doubt it will accelerate the deterioration if used over time. I have used BH Surfex HD in the past, along with pre-sprays of shampoo etc but none come close to the speed and ease of the 1z.

Overall I was extremely impressed with the ease of use, speed it worked and the results. I can see myself going through a couple of bottles of this stuff in the summer, with 3 cars to keep on top of, but its money well spent as far as I'm concerned 
:wave:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds good, where can you buy this from ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

google 1z stuff, but Car Care Direct, 1z themselves and a couple of other places IIRC


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

It is great stuff. How did you find the coverage of the sprayer though as mine seemed to not be too wide and as a result I used quite a lot to cover the bumper and front of the bonnet so it worked out quite expensive.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

tis good stuff

but VP cirtus degreaser is just as good, might need a couple of applications (as does the 1z stuff sometimes)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I remember in the day when C&S were about, you could get a litre concentrate bottle IIRC, it made up some astronomical amount of product and cost around £20 I think.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> I remember in the day when C&S were about, you could get a litre concentrate bottle IIRC, it made up some astronomical amount of product and cost around £20 I think.


Aye I still have mine, good for about 40 litres

And it was free!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> It is great stuff. How did you find the coverage of the sprayer though as mine seemed to not be too wide and as a result I used quite a lot to cover the bumper and front of the bonnet so it worked out quite expensive.


yep - thats my only worry 



Neil_S said:


> I remember in the day when C&S were about, you could get a litre concentrate bottle IIRC, it made up some astronomical amount of product and cost around £20 I think.


I really need to find some of that then


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cheers for the review Damon :thumb:, always wondered how good it was


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah i have 1ltr of concentrate, amazing stuff, I keep meaning to run samples of it on DW...but not got round to it yet.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

This could be as big as the FK thread that sent sale rocketing.....

(ordering today )


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Whatever happened to Einszett on here, they had their own section then kind of disappeared. I know they were offering a huge drum of the stuff in concentrate at first but was like £50 or something. Granted it would have lasted years but was a lot to stump out for insect cleaner. Wonder if they could do a DW special and smaller concentrations for people say £20's worth at a time.


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

mattyb95 said:


> Whatever happened to Einszett on here, they had their own section then kind of disappeared.


I agree. their product line up looks great - I will be getting some of thier interior plastic/vinyl treatment that doesnt add any sheen.

Strange not offering anything in bulk though - particularly things that tend to get used in bulk, like insect cleaners and shampoo.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wonder if it would be worth experimenting with this stuff and diluting it say 1:1 see if it still works well.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

1:1?? You can dilute it down from concentrate at around 5:1 water:concentrate and it still works brilliantly. My litre of concentrate ran out a few weeks back and still not got around to replacing it. Best insect remover I've used, bar none.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Shame they don't get more air time on here really, I have the screen wash and the gummi pflege and they are both superb products. I am going to try ****pit premium soon as well.


----------



## TheShortOfIt (Apr 27, 2009)

Einszett really have some good products... I use the Hardwax as Seal on my car and its very easy to use and perfectly to handle...


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

one of my favourite pre-cleaners. Only waiting for the CG's mix to run out before going back to this.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

AndyC said:


> 1:1?? You can dilute it down from concentrate at around 5:1 water:concentrate and it still works brilliantly. My litre of concentrate ran out a few weeks back and still not got around to replacing it. Best insect remover I've used, bar none.


Where can you get the concentrate from then as I've only ever seen the ready mixed bottle and that is what I was talking about diluting not the concentrate to try and make a £7 bottle last longer


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

mattyb95 said:


> Where can you get the concentrate from then as I've only ever seen the ready mixed bottle and that is what I was talking about diluting not the concentrate to try and make a £7 bottle last longer


This is what you guys are after 










500ml dilutes 5:1


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:thumb:

cant wait to try this - should be much more economical without having ridiculous amounts of it knocking about


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

DPN said:


> This is what you guys are after


From where mate?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

DPN said:


> This is what you guys are after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it is you big tease , so who did you get it from then


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

ads2k said:


> You know it is you big tease , so who did you get it from then


Currently not available in the UK but will be in the next couple of weeks.............

It's being shipped over just for you guys


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

gt5500 said:


> Shame they don't get more air time on here really.


It's a secret underground movement.:lol:

There are a lot of people using the products on here..........:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

DPN said:


> Currently not available in the UK but will be in the next couple of weeks.............
> 
> It's being shipped over just for you guys


Nice one :thumb: many thanks. How much is it likely to be delivered then and can we pre-order


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

DPN said:


> Currently not available in the UK but will be in the next couple of weeks.............
> 
> It's being shipped over just for you guys


Nice one, was about to start looking for a cheaper alternative but if that is coming will definitely hold fire, its great stuff.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I still have some of the concentrate from when I ran Clean and Shiny tucked away in the garage, its only about a litre but as you say its coming to that time of year where its gonna get some airplay  I am sure I was using it at about 1:20 with good results too. Epoch - Ill send you a pm in the morning about the other thing and add something about this as well  

The Einzett screen wash is superb too I dont tend to use anything else! Keep and eye out on personal sales as I think I may have a few bottles tucked away that are surplas to requirments too oh and might even have a couple of bottles of Gummi Pfledge that need to go too... lol 

Andy @ Einzett is a top bloke too I really enjoyed dealing with him in my C&S days and he is the type of guy where nothing is too much trouble... You could try shooting him an email direct as I am sure last time I spoke to him he still had some Anti Insect hanging around, but he may have sold it by now....

John


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Have einzett ceased trading then Johnnyopolis? 

Bummer.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

edthedrummer said:


> Have einzett ceased trading then Johnnyopolis?
> 
> Bummer.


no mate the other way round C&S have ceased trading.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave - put me down for a bottle please fella :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

ads2k said:


> no mate the other way round C&S have ceased trading.


Aye i get that mate, its just the way Johnny worded that last paragraph in his post, as if the guy at Einszett may still have a bottle of insect cleaner laying around that he would get rid of. . .


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I remember in the day when C&S were about, you could get a litre concentrate bottle IIRC, it made up some astronomical amount of product and cost around £20 I think.


I've got a 5l one!! It's still only about 10% used, and I make up a fresh bottle every three or four days.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

just got a bottle of this yesterday, so will be trying it tomorrow side by side with the pre-mixed bottle, so assuming its the same. The label is in German but there seems reference to mixing at 1:5 to 1:20 so look forward to a more economical way of using it.

I found today that on my filthy car that also had mud etc on the lower panels that it made a superb pre-spray for more general grime and dirt than just bugs. Works really well with ONR afterwards as well :thumb:

I think I found 1 more product that will be part of my 'must have' cupboard of products.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> just got a bottle of this yesterday, so will be trying it tomorrow side by side with the pre-mixed bottle, so assuming its the same. The label is in German but there seems reference to mixing at 1:5 to 1:20 so look forward to a more economical way of using it.
> 
> I found today that on my filthy car that also had mud etc on the lower panels that it made a superb pre-spray for more general grime and dirt than just bugs. Works really well with ONR afterwards as well :thumb:
> 
> I think I found 1 more product that will be part of my 'must have' cupboard of products.


Who/where/how much .....


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah what he said?!!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

DPN said:


> Currently not available in the UK but will be in the next couple of weeks.............
> 
> It's being shipped over just for you guys


Any news yet :thumb: I need some of this in my life


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd like to get my hands on a bottle of concentrate as well - it's a summer essential!! Any news on this please?
Thanks, Russ:wave:


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Staying in the good old Scottish country side bugs are my biggest problem when washing! Also interested in a concentrate of this. Sounds great.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

DuncanMon said:


> Staying in the good old Scottish country side bugs are my biggest problem when washing! Also interested in a concentrate of this. Sounds great.


It will be landy in the UK later this week (Fingers Crossed)


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll keep an eye on the CCD website, but if it arrives (and is for sale) before you have a chance to put it on there, could you let us know please?

Ta very much, Russ


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Or the 25 liter version? :doublesho









(they sell here in the Netherlands... @about 4.65 GBP per liter)


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

That's a whole lot of bug cleaning!


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Any news on this?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

been using the concentrate now at 1:20, and its great, just as good as the pre-mixed stuff, and IMHO an essential for this time of year :thumb:

works well before an ONR wash, just dont let it dry on. If using a PW just spray on, leave a few mins and rinse off, then wash.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Andy is selling the 500ml Concentrate

http://www.einszett.co.uk/products_einszett_precleaner.htm


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

You guys have got to stop adding to my shopping list, the other half is going to start putting a stop to my purchases as she goes from getting taken out for dinner to eating whats growing in my back garden lol! Gotta make some sacrificies to fullfill my detailing needs!


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

If you guys want to share a 10 or 25 liter concentrate, I'd be more than happy to send it at cost. Or trade for something else...


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

jeroens said:


> If you guys want to share a 10 or 25 liter concentrate, I'd be more than happy to send it at cost. Or trade for something else...


Definitely, any ideas on cost?


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

25 liters here costs about 115 pounds.

see: http://www.enzo.nl/prod.php?prod=127

They also have 10 l.

but would try and get some discount on this ;-)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

jeroens said:


> 25 liters here costs about 115 pounds.
> 
> see: http://www.enzo.nl/prod.php?prod=127
> 
> ...


It would be iteresting to get a note of postage costs and such. I could very well be in.


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

would need to investigate, expect around 20 GBP or so...


(I pay about 18-20 when I order from the UK only now shinearama seems to be able to do it for 8 pounds now, wonder who they ship with and how they get these super low rates).


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

jeroens said:


> would need to investigate, expect around 20 GBP or so...
> 
> (I pay about 18-20 when I order from the UK only now shinearama seems to be able to do it for 8 pounds now, wonder who they ship with and how they get these super low rates).


Sounds a bit much, worth investigating though. Might be an idea to get a whole drum sent to someone here in the UK that could then do the samples maybe. That postage seems steep I wonder if thats based on weight.


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, weight.

Thought would be to one address and someone split is smaller portions.

If I compare costs with the 500 ml @ 11.95 (mentioned earlier), that would make 23.90 per liter
so would make 597.50 gbp for 25 liters. Compared to 115 pounds or so here...

So would think it would be an interesting option, even with shipping 




PS> did not receive the dilution ratios for this yet.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

guys - you mix it 20:1 so a 500ml bottle will make you 10L of product for £12. As you just spray a little on the bumpers/screen etc each wash that will easily last a typical user a couple of years. Only somebody washing several cars a day is even going to need to consider more than that.....

500ml will do you just fine


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> guys - you mix it 20:1 so a 500ml bottle will make you 10L of product for £12. As you just spray a little on the bumpers/screen etc each wash that will easily last a typical user a couple of years. Only somebody washing several cars a day is even going to need to consider more than that.....
> 
> 500ml will do you just fine


Where can we get 500ml of concentrate from?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Andy is selling the 500ml Concentrate
> 
> http://www.einszett.co.uk/products_einszett_precleaner.htm


here....


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

jeroens said:


> 25 liters here costs about 115 pounds.
> 
> see: http://www.enzo.nl/prod.php?prod=127
> 
> ...


Andy at Einszett UK has a couple of 10 Litre bottles (of Pre-cleaner + Insect remover) in stock if you want larger sizes then the new 500ml version.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

DPN said:


> Andy at Einszett UK has a couple of 10 Litre bottles (of Pre-cleaner + Insect remover) in stock if you want larger sizes then the new 500ml version.


have you got the 500ml bottles in stock yet Dave?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Andy is selling the 500ml Concentrate
> 
> http://www.einszett.co.uk/products_einszett_precleaner.htm


This is not in stock as of yet.

It has been put on his site a bit prematurely 

It should be in stock either Thursday or Friday of this week.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

DPN said:


> This is not in stock as of yet.
> 
> It has been put on his site a bit prematurely
> 
> It should be in stock either Thursday or Friday of this week.


Cheers :thumb: Are there any other particularly good Einszett products worth purchasing while I'm ordering?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

****pit premium interior stuff is good - easy and leaves a good finish


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

I love IZ stuff. Using gummi pflege and premium ****pit cleaner myself.
Thanks for mini review


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

DPN said:


> This is not in stock as of yet.
> 
> It has been put on his site a bit prematurely
> 
> It should be in stock either Thursday or Friday of this week.


Mine dispatched today after ordering last night.....:thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> Mine dispatched today after ordering last night.....:thumb:


Mine was dispatched this afternoon after ordering this afternoon, good job. What kind of bottle should I use this in? got a couple of old QD bottle laying around.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

gt5500 said:


> Mine was dispatched this afternoon after ordering this afternoon, good job. What kind of bottle should I use this in? got a couple of old QD bottle laying around.


They will be fine but I think it performs better with a foaming head :thumb: - that's what's on the premixed version.

I ordered mine late Tuesday evening and arrived early this morning :thumb: got enough for a good couple of years :lol:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

ads2k said:


> They will be fine but I think it performs better with a foaming head :thumb: - that's what's on the premixed version.
> 
> I ordered mine late Tuesday evening and arrived early this morning :thumb: got enough for a good couple of years :lol:


What type of foaming head, there are two types the big balster types and then the mesh types which produce a shaving foam consistency.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

car care direct have it in stock now - have just ordered some


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Honestly, I can´t understand why buying expensive bug cleaners when all you get is a akalie degreaser who is cut with water (1:5-10) 

I buy my alkalie degreasers in 5l jugs and I pay €15 and it can make me 30 liters of strong bug remover.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

If it doesn't strip wax, then it pays for itsself


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Porta said:


> Honestly, I can´t understand why buying expensive bug cleaners when all you get is a akalie degreaser who is cut with water (1:5-10)
> 
> I buy my alkalie degreasers in 5l jugs and I pay €15 and it can make me 30 liters of strong bug remover.


Me neither when wetting the dead bugs will help remove it just as good!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

depends the volume of bugs and also where you are in the country, if you are in scotland a lot you hit them fast and they are very difficult to remove, if you have a lot then it becomes a chore to use increased pressure. bigpikle also mentioned this works better than surfex HD (which is a strong alkali) - if it works better than surfex then it must be doing something right and shows it has been formulated for the purpose.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

A bug cleaner is alkalie based. Try a alkalie degreaser and use it 1:5, I promise it will remove the bugs easily.

I would love to send some of my alkalie favourite degreaser, but the shipping is damn expensive. Maybee I can send bigpikle a quart of it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Almost all cleaners are alkaline based really. Surfex HD is pH >12. So are most APCs


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

G220 said:


> Almost all cleaners are alkaline based really. Surfex HD is pH >12. So are most APCs


I know :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, I wasn't implying you didn't know, but it did seem that way, I have tried APCs and they do work indeed but I do think that dedicated products, if they are well priced, are worth using


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great review Thanks for sharing :thumb:.


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

@G200 i use megs apc and worked a treat last time, i have a white car and hitting black bugs makes then stand out ALOT so removal is important to me.


----------

